# Not in love



## 14 YEARS OF LOVE (May 1, 2009)

Me & my husband have been married 13 years.we have been seperated many times before, but this time he has told me that he is not in love with me.sure he has said it before, but just to hurt me.this time is different.i'm not sure what to do.i know that he loves me.there is no doubt about it. We have been seperated for 2 months now. He doesn't open up & talk to me about anything,it always comes down to us thowing blame anywhere we can. I know that it's not all his fault,i'm to blame as much as he is.i'm ready to work on things, but he's not.should i give him more time to decide what he wants? I can't imagine my life without him,he's been everything to me since we were 17.this seperation isn't only hurting us,it's also hurting our boys.they are 12 & 10 and i can tell that it is really hurting them also. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

For the sake of your children, take control here. You are letting yourself react to what he says/does, and that's just unhealthy all around. Get to a counselor for yourself, and start working on your self-esteem and a future YOU can manage and control whether or not he is in it. That means feeling good about yourself and finding a way, if you need to, to support yourself. You will feel so much better if you give this time to work.

Good luck.


----------

